# New born foal handling??



## Amber (Nov 6, 2019)

Second thread, i appreciate any insite!! how much and what type of handling do you all do with your foals, mine is 2 days old, I'm a new first foal mom. My foal is very very sassy, doesn't like touch, bucks kicks pulls away just full of himself, do I let him come around or just keep calmly getting him used to people touch? 
Is imprinting constant like daily? For how long?


----------



## Deanne (Nov 16, 2019)

I have he same question! I’m expecting my first foal and I’m looking for all the advice y’all want to give. What a cutie by the way!


----------



## plaid mare (Nov 17, 2019)

I watched an episode of Dr Pol, and he said when they are born stick a finger in every orifice so that they know this is ok. He talked about this in the context of future medical care, and so the foal realizes human touch is normal, and ok. Get them used to human contact because the more you handle, and socialize them the better. You are the herd leader, set the standard, and don't let that foal boss you around. Gentle correction,a soothing voice,firm, but loving. Just like any toddler, teach them that tantrums and naughty behavior are not alright. Remember, that foal is going to grow up. Teach him good manners now, lessons that will keep you safe, and last a lifetime. Such an adorable baby!


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 17, 2019)

Perry was independent and stand-offish as well when he was born. We did snag him once a day and run our hands over him because he would fill his curly foal coat with burrs. It was a good excuse to handle him  We also interacted with his mom at least twice a day when we went to feed. We'd pet, brush, love on her and he would get curious. When he came over we'd rub on him. We put a halter on him at about a month old and would "lead" him out to the round pen where he and his momma spent the day then "lead" him back to the stall at night. He didn't care to follow mom (again very independent) but we would wrap the lead around his butt and put gentle pressure on his head then put pressure on his butt so he had to come along. It wasn't long before he figured it out. 

The biggest thing for me was making sure he just got used to us. I didn't care if he didn't want to snuggle or lay down and nap for cute instagram pictures. I just wanted him to not spook or shy when I walked up and put a halter on, or picked up a foot, or felt his belly, or threw a ball in front of him. 

He's on of my most steady horses when it comes to outside stimuli now (balls, horns, little kids, toys, etc) and he's only18 months old. 

COngraTs on the cute baby!!!


----------

